# New vane for Indoor competition - KSL JET6 SHARK



## cncpro (Jan 29, 2009)

K&K Archery has designed an innovative new vane that is great for indoor archery competition.
The KSL JET6 SHARK is a tape on, 4" vane that has a slightly curved profile and the proprietary JET6 air channels for better arrow flight control.
The way these vanes are placed on the arrow shaft creates a smaller fletched diameter while still maintaining a vane surface area equal to a standard 4"vane.
You can find more information on the website of BA Legend Archery, Inc.
Get more clearance with large diameter arrows and still get great arrow flight.
KSL JET6 SHARK


----------



## youngguy (Aug 23, 2010)

What are these vanes recommended for as far as bow style? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cncpro (Jan 29, 2009)

youngguy said:


> What are these vanes recommended for as far as bow style?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I am currently using them out of my compound. I don't see any reason they would not work on an Olympic style recurve also.
I just wouldn't shoot them off the shelf of a bow.


----------



## Octavian_ (Dec 23, 2018)

Very interesting design


----------



## rbutcher (Jan 9, 2018)

I agree ill have to check them out and see what the Pro's and Cons are


----------



## Sandwerm (Jan 11, 2019)

Interesting design


----------



## cncpro (Jan 29, 2009)

cncpro said:


> View attachment 6699529
> 
> K&K Archery has designed an innovative new vane that is great for indoor archery competition.
> The KSL JET6 SHARK is a tape on, 4" vane that has a slightly curved profile and the proprietary JET6 air channels for better arrow flight control.
> ...










Here is a picture of the actual vanes on a 23 size arrow.


----------



## BuckmasterB (Mar 2, 2019)

*Why tape on*



cncpro said:


> View attachment 6763129
> 
> Here is a picture of the actual vanes on a 23 size arrow.


Why tape on instead of glue on. And is there a speed limit with the tape on version


----------



## ccham1991 (Feb 10, 2019)

cool design. Wonder how they fly


----------



## cncpro (Jan 29, 2009)

BuckmasterB said:


> Why tape on instead of glue on. And is there a speed limit with the tape on version


The way the vanes are made to lay on the shaft would make it very difficult to use a traditional fletching jig. Therefore tape on is the best solution for this vane.
If there is a speed limit, I have not found it yet. Granted, I have not shot them above 300fps yet but the tape they provide has held very well for me so far.
As with most vanes of this tape, shooting through a bale is usually pretty hard on them. For indoor or 3D where you don't necessarily have tight groups ..... these shoot and work great.


----------



## cncpro (Jan 29, 2009)

ccham1991 said:


> cool design. Wonder how they fly


I have had great luck with them on 23 size arrows and I have friends who have shot personal bests with them on 27 size arrows. Flight is impressive.


----------



## parwine (Dec 2, 2012)

OK Absolute 44


----------



## cncpro (Jan 29, 2009)

parwine said:


> OK Absolute 44


If this is a question ..... the answer is Yes. The Absolute 44 from OK Archery is a very stable , comfortable shooting bow for people with longer draw lengths. Awesome indoor bow.


----------



## Shotinthejaw (Mar 23, 2019)

Cool looking vane


----------



## 1963Deerhunter (Jan 31, 2017)

Like the look, may try them


----------



## cncpro (Jan 29, 2009)

1963Deerhunter said:


> Like the look, may try them


If you decide to try them, BA Legend Archery has them in stock.


----------



## vijaykarthick (Feb 23, 2018)

Interesting design


----------



## havoc3197 (May 21, 2013)

Hmmm let us know how they do on 27 shafts.


----------



## cncpro (Jan 29, 2009)

havoc3197 said:


> Hmmm let us know how they do on 27 shafts.


Actually ... they work great on 27s !


----------



## Red Fever (Aug 28, 2011)

Very nice design


----------



## KyleMT (May 18, 2019)

not gonna lie, look really cool.


----------



## bowpress (Jan 7, 2016)

[QUOTE=cncpro;1109764581I like the looks of them
Here is a


----------



## s.r.patten (Sep 29, 2018)

Very interesting design. Is there any science behind it?


----------



## Wicked_Salmon (Oct 12, 2017)

Interesting design


----------



## cncpro (Jan 29, 2009)

*Science behind JET6 vanes*



s.r.patten said:


> Very interesting design. Is there any science behind it?


The KSL JET6 vanes are all designed with 2 air channels at the base of the vanes to create an air flow that swirls around behind the arrow rather that fanning out from the arrow.
This helps the arrow stabilize faster. They also have a slight curve to the vane ( top to bottom ) to create a little more spin.







This picture should give you and idea of what the design is intended to do.


----------



## Jo-Brook (Jun 24, 2016)

Any idea on rate of twist in comparison to other vanes , or helical etc.


----------



## cncpro (Jan 29, 2009)

*KSL Shark - Rate of Twist*



Jo-Brook said:


> Any idea on rate of twist in comparison to other vanes , or helical etc.


I'm not sure how I would quantify that !?
Compared to other vanes, it will depend on the angle and helical the other vanes are applied with.
The one thing I would say is with the built in curve and angle on the Sharks, I think you get a little more early spin for faster correction.
I will say that I used to primarily shoot feathers indoors for the little extra correction on large arrows and I feel these give very similar correction to a feather.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

cncpro said:


> I'm not sure how I would quantify that !?
> Compared to other vanes, it will depend on the angle and helical the other vanes are applied with.
> The one thing I would say is with the built in curve and angle on the Sharks, I think you get a little more early spin for faster correction.
> I will say that I used to primarily shoot feathers indoors for the little extra correction on large arrows and I feel these give very similar correction to a feather.


High speed footage would be the easiest way. Count the rotations over a set measured distance and calculate the RPM.


----------



## cncpro (Jan 29, 2009)

*Rate of rotation*



Huntinsker said:


> High speed footage would be the easiest way. Count the rotations over a set measured distance and calculate the RPM.


I wish I had access to that type of video equipment, but unfortunately .... I don't.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

cncpro said:


> I wish I had access to that type of video equipment, but unfortunately .... I don't.


A member on here named nestly does. He likes to tinker also, so maybe he may help you out.


----------



## Jaxx (Nov 20, 2015)

Anyone else using these? I would like to here more reviews. Very interesting vane.


----------



## Aboing17 (Oct 24, 2019)

whats the science behind the wave design? or is it pure aesthetic


----------



## Stiff Shaft (Apr 6, 2009)

Interesting looking vane....


----------



## peihengc (Nov 15, 2018)

was expecting something like Eli sharks before I clicked, wonder how these will fly.


----------



## TWK (Nov 9, 2019)

Any comparative testing done? Looks really interesting


----------



## cncpro (Jan 29, 2009)

*Testing*



TWK said:


> Any comparative testing done? Looks really interesting


What kind of testing would you consider useful ?
I haven't seen too many comparisons that are very scientific.
Unfortunately, I don't have a shooting machine to eliminate the human error in any test other than a speed test.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

Has anyone put them on Nano sized shafts?


----------



## cncpro (Jan 29, 2009)

*Sharks on Nanos*



OhWell said:


> Has anyone put them on Nano sized shafts?


Some archers on the Korean national team are currently shooting them on X10s.


----------



## cncpro (Jan 29, 2009)

*Update*



cncpro said:


> View attachment 6699529
> 
> K&K Archery has designed an innovative new vane that is great for indoor archery competition.
> The KSL JET6 SHARK is a tape on, 4" vane that has a slightly curved profile and the proprietary JET6 air channels for better arrow flight control.
> ...


The women on the Korean National team just took 1st and 2nd place in the recurve division at the GT Open in Luxembourg this weekend using KSL JET6 vanes.
Watch for more World Cup wins in he months to come !!


----------

